
Ask HN: A way to change username on HN? - zaroth
When I first signed up for HN, like on most sites, I treated username as an alias.  Over time, I realized I would rather have my username on HN be more closely linked to my real-world identity.<p>It seems rude (overly burdensome) to email admin asking them to change my username as an individual request.<p>And yet, a &#x27;change username&#x27; form seems like it would take only a few minutes to code.<p>My guess is this may be a common regret?
======
T-hawk
Me too, my alias here came from gaming sites (not Street Fighter), which isn't
really appropriate for HN. +1 for a way to change usernames here.

------
johnward
Well there isn't even a way to reset a password (from what I could tell). So I
had to sacrifice all my sweet karma and create a new account when I forgot the
password.

~~~
varunkho
You can reset/change password by going to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/changepw](https://news.ycombinator.com/changepw)
. However, make sure you have filled in Email box in your profile.

~~~
zaroth
Next up, a request to merge accounts :-)

~~~
johnward
Haha. Points aren't that important.

------
future_grad
My name sucks. I'd change it too if I had the option.

Why not just have a karma requirement? Earn to change.

~~~
mikeevans
Your account is less than 2 months old. Why not just sign up again with a new
name?

~~~
future_grad
Because changing my name would be far easier.

------
maaaats
I'd like to change as well, got a few too many a's in my name.

------
angersock
Eh, perhaps?

I just tend to roll with additional information in my profile as needed.

